# The Riverbed - By Rich (New tank)



## Rich_the_gamer (2 May 2014)

Will try to get some high res shots soon, it is my first ever planted tank.

Lighting 2 x 54w T5HO
CO2 - Pressurised
Filtration - Eheim External, Fluval Internal
5000 lph circulation


----------



## Rich_the_gamer (7 May 2014)

Recent pics of tank





Left side





Anubias 





Full shot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich_the_gamer (7 May 2014)

I have reduced photo down from 10 to 8 hrs see if I can beat algae.  Increased ferts and co2 and added lots of circulation and surface movement

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich_the_gamer (11 May 2014)

Loving planted tanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## James D (12 May 2014)

Looks nice and lush Rich!


----------



## Rich_the_gamer (12 May 2014)

James D said:


> Looks nice and lush Rich!



Thanks james not sure if its turning into a jungle though!

You see the bright green plant in between the hc cuba and hairgrass? At the front?  Well it is making runners under the hc and hairgrass all over the tank and mini versions of itself are sprouting up Daily. You cant see tje hardscape too now lol check this out this was only 6 weeka ago.



 

To this now





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich_the_gamer (13 May 2014)

Video of tank 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

